# Need your experience..."movie medics"



## mycrofft (Jun 25, 2008)

OK, I'm looking for a retirement career, medical support for filming and "events" sounds perfect given my history and likes, but I'm having trouble getting a break in the greater Sacramento area (willing towork from SF Bay to Tahoe). Anyone get that sort of work? What are your union affiliations, if any, or are you employed by a non-union company?  IM's welcome.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 25, 2008)

i do events a lot but it mostly scheduled by an agency that i am apart of...sorry wish i could offer some more advice...if any, unfortunately out her in BFE we "don't see none of them fancy actors and picture maker things" good luck with your retirement though.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 25, 2008)

I know Medics at the Movies does that kind of work, there is one other company that has Cadillac ambulances that does movies too, but I can't think of their name.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 25, 2008)

*Mikeylikesit thanks*

I thought CO was just brimmin' over with them movie fellers!
That seems to be the pattern away from L.A./CA, ther IATSE locals don't manage medical providers because ther isn't enough work (check out their rules sometime!) and  thoe film companies that do work up her either bring from L.A. or hire through local office of AMR.
I usd to do event through the civilian ambulance companies I worked for (AKSARBEN racetrack and the track at Lincoln NE) plus standbys at state fiar through Neb Air Nat Guard.
I'm getting "short-osis" this close to the end, retirement's going to be a whole new challenge. Thanks!


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 25, 2008)

*MMIZ, you mean people still drive the Caddy ambulances?*

The F-104's of the road while they work...maybe they were furnishing period ambulances for film scenery?
Movie Medics hasn't replied. As above, I suspect California away from L.A. isn't fertile enough ground for them, although you'd think they would want a "stringer" up here when they DO have something and don't want to pay housing and subsistence (per diem) to ship some Johnny or Joni up from Los Angeles.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 22, 2010)

*I did it again*

I found the Medics at The Movies website, and apparently they do not require an IATSE union card. Since I retire in May, maybe they could use me part time after that? Let's see if they answer this time.


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 22, 2010)

You might want to consider working for an entertainment/recreational company, e.g. Disney. I've been doing that part-time for three years with Opryland in Nashville, after retiring from a 911 system. We do a lot of treat and release, and handle transports through Nashville's FD. Our patients are employees, performers and guests. People skills are at least as important as medical know-how. It's not for everyone, but it sure is a lot easier on my back.


----------



## firetender (Mar 22, 2010)

If you think being an actor on a movie set is boring, just try being a medic!

Rather than wait for movies to come to you, in the SF area there are a number of "Event Promoters/Planners" who coordinate concerts (rock and otherwise) County Fairs and the like, up and down the CA coast. Give them a ring as well.

And good luck to you in your retirement!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 22, 2010)

*mgr22 and firetender, thanks.*

Mgr, I've done standbys at state fairs, USAF air shows, horse races, motocross, JrPeewee Football and related cheerleading, girl scout camping and events, military field exercises, and been a lifeguard at 7,000 feet at San Bernardino County's Green Valley Lake. I'm "bore-proof" and when standbys are quiet, they are successful.
Firetender, the company I'm laying siege to is in Concord CA (North-East Bay Area), and one of their clients has been "Mythbusters" (DISCOVERY Channel). I don't think I'm well-suited for the SF Free Clinic's concert medics, though; I already did the Sixties, thanks!

I once tried to get a slot as a volunteer or paid standby at one of paleontologist Baaker's digs, but they are very picky due to over-interest.


----------



## NWParamedic (Mar 23, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> OK, I'm looking for a retirement career, medical support for filming and "events" sounds perfect given my history and likes, but I'm having trouble getting a break in the greater Sacramento area (willing towork from SF Bay to Tahoe). Anyone get that sort of work? What are your union affiliations, if any, or are you employed by a non-union company?  IM's welcome.


Check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp_fpViaL-E

www.productionmedicsems.com


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 23, 2010)

*NW Paramedic, thanks.*

http://www.productionmedicsems.com/
This company was snapped up by MovieMedics, the folks I emailed yesterday. It is SoCal oriented according to their employment page. I'll knock on any door, though.

Done. Thanks. Wish me luck.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 8, 2010)

*OK, can anyone ive me a ballpark figure for strandby duty at events/movies?*

Moviemedics' app asks for the amount of money I would want. I've been civil service for the last quarter century and I'd be ashamed to ask for chickens or stoats.
Can folks who know tell me about what standbys are being paid? (RN info preferred but EMT welcome as well, I am trying to bridge back to EMT as well).

If you don't want to have it posted, send me a message. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thanks for the responses. I have to reluctantly abstain from using the following:*

1. Is that in dollars?
2. How much do you have?
3. Arm and a leg.
4. "I  AM  JOB"
5. Oh, whatever you think my puny efforts are worth, you capitalist lacky.

Seriously, thanks for your patience with this resurrecting post.


----------

